# Garmin edge screen



## cyberknight (8 Sep 2020)

A bit of an ask I know😵
Been given a Garmin edge touring plus but the touch screen is cracked.
Has anyone got a suitable one lieing around ? Looks like it is an edge 800 screen


----------



## numbnuts (8 Sep 2020)

A few on ebay


----------



## I like Skol (8 Sep 2020)

Is it not working as it is? I have the same Garmin and screen has cracked almost vertically from top to near the bottom but is still working fine. I thought it was scratched at first. Not aware of the screen being hit or the unit dropped so don't know why/how it got cracked. Not even actually sure if it is the screen or a cover glass that is replaceable separately so will be interested to know how you get on with this.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Sep 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Is it not working as it is? I have the same Garmin and screen has cracked almost vertically from top to near the bottom but is still working fine. I thought it was scratched at first. Not aware of the screen being hit or the unit dropped so don't know why/how it got cracked. Not even actually sure if it is the screen or a cover glass that is replaceable separately so will be interested to know how you get on with this.


I have had my 800 apart when i changed the battery , the cover screen is in the upper case , then the actual screen that displays the data is underneath.You can buy replacement touch screens that you install in the upper case or you can buy the upper case with a screen already installed .
I was just asking around in case anyone had a dead one with a screen that was good i could scavenge for parts .
It does work but my OCD doesnt like it


----------



## bruce1530 (8 Sep 2020)

Here’s my account of changing A chassis on an 810, using a £15 replacement from Russia.

a year on, still going strong

changing screen will be same process

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/garmin-810-repair-successful.251472/


----------



## cyberknight (9 Sep 2020)

bruce1530 said:


> Here’s my account of changing A chassis on an 810, using a £15 replacement from Russia.
> 
> a year on, still going strong
> 
> ...


I can get a new screen for £18 or a new front with screen for £25 ish I have already taken the front off and had a look but not sure how to get the old screen out as all the videos I have seen are for the complete front


----------



## cyberknight (9 Sep 2020)

bruce1530 said:


> Here’s my account of changing A chassis on an 810, using a £15 replacement from Russia.
> 
> a year on, still going strong
> 
> ...


aliexpress have a new screen and front case for under £20 worth a punt


----------

